# Oldtimer Hahnweider Fliegertreffen 2009



## BikerBabe (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi all.

For those of you who are located in Europe and/or Germany, there's the Oldtimer Hahnweider Fliegertreffen in the beginning of september to consider.
I'd love to go as I start my holiday on sept. 1st and two weeks ahead, but I don't know if I'll be able to go.

The homepage's here - it's in german, but click on the british flag, and you'll get the page in english:
Oldtimer-Hahnweide.de

As far as I can read, the latest news on the homepage is that of a FW-190 participating in the airshow for the first time ever.


----------



## Pong (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds really awesome BB, especially with the 190. Wish I could go there, but I'm a continent away!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 24, 2009)

To see the Ju 52 alone would be well worth it, but to throw in a 190...........Dam


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 24, 2009)

I really hope you get to go BB.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2009)

Need to talk to the wife, I really want to go to this.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh man, it's a beauty!








And this one, too:







Here's another beauty participating:






Oh I could go on, but take a look on the homepage under "Participant" - there's plenty of beauties. 
Argh, they're selling rides on the Ju-52...heh, 4 seats left on friday and on monday...*reads*...the rest is booked, or "leider ausgebucht ".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2009)

If I go, I am taking a ride in the Ju 52!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 25, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> If I go, I am taking a ride in the Ju 52!



Somehow - I don't know _why_, it's just a feeling - I'm _not _quite sure that they'll get their plane _back_!  
Jokes aside, I sure hope you get to go, that could be such a great experience for you and your missus.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2009)

I think I am going to be able to do this. Kirchheim/Teck is right near where my inlaws live. It is only about 1.5 hours away. My wife should be all for it.

The Ju 52 flight might be a bit tough though, I do not know if my wife will allow me to pay 190 Euros for a 40 minute flight.

Looks like there will be plenty to see though. Several hundred aircraft will be there including for me the highlights:

Messerchmitt Bf 109G-4
6 x Ju 52
Fw 190A
Hawker Hurricane MK IIB
Hawker Sea Fury
North American B-25 Mitchell
Boeing B-17
2 x Messerschmitt Bf 108
Bleriot XI model 1910
19 x Bücker 131 and 133
3 x DH -82 A Tiger Moth
Douglas AD-4N Skyraider
Fieseler Fi 156 Storch
Fokker DR1
7 x FW 44 J Stieglitz
Grumman TBM Avenger
Messerschmitt Me 163 BS Komet (glider)
Morane Saulnier MS 406 
North American P-51D Mustang
4 x North American T-6 Harvard 
North American T28 FENNEC
Curtiss P-40 N Warhawk
3 x Piper J3C
Piper J5A
10 x Piper L18
Polikarpov I-16 Rata
Supermarine Spitfire
Yak-11
Yak-3


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think I am going to be able to do this. Kirchheim/Teck is right near where my inlaws live. It is only about 1.5 hours away. My wife should be all for it.
> 
> The Ju 52 flight might be a bit tough though, I do not know if my wife will allow me to pay 190 Euros for a 40 minute flight.
> 
> ...



What's that  

Have a good time Adler!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> What's that
> 
> Have a good time Adler!



What is the Bf 108 Taifun?

It was an aircraft built by Messerschmitt. It was basically a single engine sport, utility, touring and liaison aircraft ect. Over 800 were built and they were used by civilians and the Luftwaffe. After the war several hundred were built in France. It was a marvelous aircraft. The first Bf 109 prototypes included several features of the Bf 108.

Messerschmitt Bf 108 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

My bad, never heard of it, thought it was a typo.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 25, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think I am going to be able to do this. Kirchheim/Teck is right near where my inlaws live. It is only about 1.5 hours away. My wife should be all for it.
> 
> The Ju 52 flight might be a bit tough though, I do not know if my wife will allow me to pay 190 Euros for a 40 minute flight.
> 
> ...



That's 1395,00 DKr. Okay, that's quite a bit of money, but my bet is that you're not likely to forget that ride right away.
Jørn's and my helicopter ride was 60 euro each for a 10 minute ride, so your ride is cheaper if you compare the minute price. 
And yes, there's plenty of drool stuff at that airshow - I'll do my best to talk my buddies into going to southern Germany for that weekend, but I don't know if I'll succeed. If I do, I'll let you know - it could be really cool to meet some of you guys from in here. 
One of my buddies is dying to go back to Berlin on holiday, so we could continue in that direction across Germany from the airshow - or the other way around, from Berlin to the show. I think it could be a very nice trip for all of us, and not just for me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> That's 1395,00 DKr. Okay, that's quite a bit of money, but my bet is that you're not likely to forget that ride right away.
> Jørn's and my helicopter ride was 60 euro each for a 10 minute ride, so your ride is cheaper if you compare the minute price.
> And yes, there's plenty of drool stuff at that airshow - I'll do my best to talk my buddies into going to southern Germany for that weekend, but I don't know if I'll succeed. If I do, I'll let you know - it could be really cool to meet some of you guys from in here.
> One of my buddies is dying to go back to Berlin on holiday, so we could continue in that direction across Germany from the airshow - or the other way around, from Berlin to the show. I think it could be a very nice trip for all of us, and not just for me.



I am definately going. I talked to the wife on the phone and it is a go (I am giving up an old school Metal concert for this...).

I will talk to the wife about the Ju 52 ride when I get home. Maybe she will give it to me as a birthday gift, as my birthday is only a few days later.

60 Euros for a helicopter ride is a bit expensive too in my opinion but then again my opinion does not count because I used to fly Helicopters every day in my past job and I was getting paid for that...

Yes let me know if you are going, and we can meet up.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 25, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am definately going. I talked to the wife on the phone and it is a go (I am giving up an old school Metal concert for this...).
> 
> I will talk to the wife about the Ju 52 ride when I get home. Maybe she will give it to me as a birthday gift, as my birthday is only a few days later.
> 
> ...



Even though I like Metal the old-fashioned style too, I'd give up such a concert anytime for that airshow. 
I'm crossing my fingers for you here, that would sure be a very nice BD-gift - and one you're not likely to forget. 

60 euro was the airshow special price offer - the normal price is 64 euros. 
Things _are _ expensive here in Denmark, frankly I tought the ride would cost a lot more when my buddy offered me the ride, so we were pleasantly surprised at the cheap price. Or so it is here in Denmark. 

I'll let you know as soon as I know more about our holiday plans.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Even though I like Metal the old-fashioned style too, I'd give up such a concert anytime for that airshow.
> I'm crossing my fingers for you here, that would sure be a very nice BD-gift - and one you're not likely to forget.
> 
> 60 euro was the airshow special price offer - the normal price is 64 euros.
> ...



Yeah I know how expensive Denmark is. I almost took a job in Denmark, but decided against it because of the high taxes and cost of living.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 25, 2009)

That really looks fun! Ya'll have fun!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 25, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah I know how expensive Denmark is. I almost took a job in Denmark, but decided against it because of the high taxes and cost of living.



I don't blame you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2009)

Well it looks like the Dornier Do 24 will also be making an appearance at the show. Man this is going to be awesome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 31, 2009)

Well the first aircraft has arrived. 

The P-51D flew in yesterday morning. The B-25 and Fw 190 are coming in tomorrow or the next day with the other 360+ aircraft coming before Friday. Man I can't wait till this weekend.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 1, 2009)

ARGH! lol
I won't be able to go, but Adler?
PleaseplasePLEAAAASE shoot some nice pics of that FW and all those other wonderful old warbirds, please??? *begs*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2009)

I sure will. I am going to try and get into the cockpits of the 109, 190, 51 and Spit.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 2, 2009)

...oooOOooo that sure sounds nice! I hope you get the chance. 
And I sure hop you're going to have a really great time at the sir show.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 2, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I sure will. I am going to try and get into the cockpits of the 109, 190, 51 and Spit.



Good luck.
I hope you can pull off that feat.


Wheels


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2009)

Latest news:

The I-16 has arrived yesterday.
The Hawker Hurricane left England a few hours ago for Belgium on its way to the field.
The Bf 109 will arive on Saturday at about 1400, and the Fw 190 also sometime around then.


----------



## 4mot (Nov 29, 2009)

B-17, das erste Mal auf Hahnweide


----------



## 4mot (Nov 29, 2009)

B-17


----------



## 4mot (Nov 29, 2009)

Pink Lady mit Sitz in Frankreich


----------



## 4mot (Nov 29, 2009)

TBM-3R Avenger


----------



## 4mot (Nov 29, 2009)

Russell Raider B-25


----------



## 4mot (Nov 29, 2009)

Skyraider


----------



## 4mot (Nov 29, 2009)

nr. 2


----------



## 4mot (Nov 29, 2009)

Nooky Booky IV


----------



## 4mot (Nov 29, 2009)

Me109 G4 "red 7"


----------



## 4mot (Nov 29, 2009)

I-15


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice pics, I wish I would have been able to get pics like you did.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow!
Great pics 4Mot 


Wheels


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 6, 2009)

4mot, the Russian plane is a I-16. I-15 was a biplane.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Those are great pics! Not trying to nitpick.


----------

